# Light bars



## CruzinUtah (Sep 11, 2015)

I will be adding lights to my lower bumper due to the previous owner hitting something. Broke the lower part of the bumper off and lost the lower grill. Im going to try and replace the lower grill and then find a very thin led light bar or a pair of led foglights. It looks cool just not for me. So cruze on and enjoy what you do nobody needs to love it except the person that owns it.


----------



## 13_SwitchBlade_Silver (Sep 15, 2015)

been thinking off adding a bar on top of mine to go with the one in the grill.. looks good


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good ! Very different


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

tsblu22 said:


> I know theres alot of people who think its stupid so keep your negativity to a minimum please.


What about the engine and brake lights on the dashboard. Are they fair game? :grin:


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Is it possible for a top one to make a slight V shape to light up the sides? Seems like you have in front of the vehicle covered by the other two.


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

Where did you get your bottom grille light bar? How long is it? And how did you mount it? Looks sweet 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes there is a way.. ive seen the concept on a fj cruiser down here by me... u need a cargo rack/cage and u mount the lights to that. Only thing is ud have to use smaller bars like 20 inchs or less



BowtieGuy said:


> Is it possible for a top one to make a slight V shape to light up the sides? Seems like you have in front of the vehicle covered by the other two.


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

All my light bars are as followed from top to bottom.

42in curved 400w ( 5w osram leds)
24in single row 120w ( 5w cree leds)
22in double row 120w ( 3w epistar led)

All from ebay ranging from 70 to 160..
All connected to complete individual wire harnesses with relays n inline fuses.




KY.JellyRS said:


> Where did you get your bottom grille light bar? How long is it? And how did you mount it? Looks sweet
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Is it possible for a top one to make a slight V shape to light up the sides? Seems like you have in front of the vehicle covered by the other two.


there are curved lightbar that you can oder the outr portion of the led in a flood vs beam to help side illumination. i was consderin mounting a smallled bar in the bottom most grill becuase here in fort myes it gets quite dark too


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks sweet, definitely a unique build


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

Could you post a link for the 2 in the grille and also maybe a link to the other equipment is need? I got a 2011 Cruze LT RS









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

You could stack them five high on the roof too.

Actually I have a 20" one (126watt) between the tow hooks on my truck as a fog light.


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

The look is actually not bad! I like the light in the upper grille. Did you have to drill out any additional holes in the grill (the bee hive plastic in the grille) to make it fit or could you use the factory opening for it? I have a 2012 eco so I think my grille cutout is smaller than other models


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

how'd you mount to the roof?, where did you run your wires. love that look

also can you take a photo of your control center, where your switches are to turn these bad boys on


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

...


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

jbaker2810 said:


> The look is actually not bad! I like the light in the upper grille. Did you have to drill out any additional holes in the grill (the bee hive plastic in the grille) to make it fit or could you use the factory opening for it? I have a 2012 eco so I think my grille cutout is smaller than other models


Well what i did was remove the bumper... took the grill off.. removed the 2 square pieces that are behind/ attached to the grill... mounted the lightbar to the front support brace.. then reinstalled the grill and bumper... you do not have to cut anything on the grill.. the 2 square pieces just pop off.


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> how'd you mount to the roof?, where did you run your wires. love that look
> 
> also can you take a photo of your control center, where your switches are to turn these bad boys on


Made my own bracets.. mounted them underneath the weather stripping on the roof.. ran the wiring down the side of the windsheild.. ( the wires tuck perfectly in the gap. ) ran that to the provided wire harness.. then ran the switxh to thw inside... currently im using the switch they provided.. but gonna change that to a toggle switch soon.. ill post some pics of the switches i currently have.. each bar has its own switch..


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

KY.JellyRS said:


> Could you post a link for the 2 in the grille and also maybe a link to the other equipment is need? I got a 2011 Cruze LT RS
> View attachment 163945
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, all you have to look up on ebay is this... 22inch led light bar with wire harness... thats all you need.. i comes with bracets as well...


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

The red and blue toggle switches are for each of the grill lights..

The push button switch right by my hazard lights is a tempory switch that came with my wire harness that controls the roof bar. I really like the location, casue since my car is stick, my had is close to that area.. so if i need extra light ita fast on and fast off


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

I have an aftermarket bumper and I already took out the bumper absorber. That piece is only there for low speed impacts. But my grille inserts are still factory. Good to know that you didn't have to drill out any of that honeycomb mesh to make full use of the lighte. When I took a peek at the front bumper bar (frame) it looks as though it was meant for that light bar!


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

tsblu22 said:


> Well i can say that this build has been fun.. currently im the only cruze in the world with 3 light bars.. i love the way they look on my car and they come in handy when im goin off road out in the Florida everglades.. Heres some pics. I know theres alot of people who think its stupid so keep your negativity to a minimum please.


Sorry to go off topic but I have a few questions about you gauge cluster on the A pillar. 

1) where did you get a pillar cluster?
2) what gauges are you running (air/fuel & boost)?
3) what brand gauges are you running and how do you like them?
4) how hard was the install and do you have any input in how to do the install?
5) do you have any pictures or video of them working and if not could you take some?


----------



## Jspink1128 (Mar 25, 2020)

tsblu22 said:


> Made my own bracets.. What did you use to make your own brackets ? Or did you modify already purchased ones


----------

